# Timber Wolf 3/4" x 2-3 Variable Resaw Bandsaw Blade



## Phil53

Thanks for the review. I agree, I have used their blades about six months now, and I cut a lot of bodark (4" thick and a little bigger sometimes. The 1/2" blade I use is a bi-metal blade and it still cuts like new.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review and the good tip


----------



## velo_tom

Thanks for the review. I'll keep the blade and supplier in mind when I order blades again.


----------



## PurpLev

good to hear you're back in business.

FYI: I noticed you have a 14" bandsaw. If so, this may be the culprit to why your blade broke. although some 14" BS state that they can handle a 3/4" blade, which they CAN, the BLADE has a hard time rotating around the smaller 14" wheels which creates more tension on the blade, and can cause it to snap off at it's weak point - the weld, as you have noticed.

just my $0.02, but I think that sticking to narrower blades on 14" BS may be better in the long run.


----------



## michaelray

Thanks for the comments PurpLev. I've heard that before but the bandsaw is specifically made for resawing and the specs show it's capable of handling the 3/4" blade. It's a Grizzly G0457. But I appreciate the advice and will keep it in mind if I experience the same issues in the future. I'm planning on making a tension gauge soon with some plans I found online.


----------



## blackcherry

I too have the G0457, which by the way is a great BS. I also am a staunch user of Timber Wolf blades and I would also recommend using a 1/2 blade for re-sawing. I've tried both the 4 and 3 inch tpi blade and like using the 3tpi blade the best, cuts like butter with no burn marks and smooth finish as well. Enjoy using your BS and TW blade and stay safe…BC


----------



## deeman

I use the 1/2" 3TPI on my 14 inch delta and have had no problems at all


----------



## Viking

Michael;

I think that Purplev has a good point. I use the Timberwolf 1/2"-4 tpi blade for resawing on my Rikon 14" Deluxe BS and it resaws great and a at good feed rate regardless of what I am cutting.

Good luck!


----------



## boboswin

I used to have a 14" 3/4 hp resaw set up but found that 3/4" was just too much for it.
It bogged down in deeper cuts with green wood and required far too much tension to get a decent cut.
I settled , like others, with a 1/2" 4 TPI.
I now ahve a 18" 2 hp BS and my troubles arevery few.
I used Timberwolf blades extensively on the 14" and Supercut 1/2" for resawing.
I now limit my resawing to Highlander Woodslicer blades which have become my favorites.


----------



## BTKS

I received the same advice from Carter. So far the 1/2 blade does everything I've asked of it. Good luck, BTKS


----------



## Binn

Hey guy's,
I have the Laguna 16" HD BS and bought their blade that cost me $40.00 and it did not last at all. What blade would you guy's recommend for resawing on a 16" ?


----------

